# Best Mp3 Player for Cold



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

What's the best mp3 player for cold weather and riding. Good battery life and ample amount of storage. I have a 10 year old ipod nano that is starting to fade on battery life and will die after a couple hours on the mountain. Probably due to the colder weather as it ages. It used to last me all day. Any other options out there better than iPod?

I did post something about 4 years ago. Looking for some more answers with a screen. I don't like using my phone because it drains battery life. And ones that hold up in cold weather well.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

I've found my Samsung Galaxy phones have been awesome players in the cold. Had bad luck with Apple Ipods.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

It might be where you keep your phone that's a factor. The battery life is affected by cold, so store the phone closer to your body. I have my iPhone in an inside pocket (and I run hot anyway), and it holds up to playing tunes and running the Slopes app for most of a day. Also I use wireless ODTs, so the phone is only pushing bluetooth, not driving speakers, which probably helps.


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

As Donutz says, battery life is affected by cold. So if you can, store it in inside pockets instead of outside ones. Also, store it where your body heat is the more elevated like near the stomach or upper legs). Torso is not a hot body zone. Sorry if it's not really clear, english is not my birth language. 

I have a related question... do you have advices on headset for the slopes? 
I tried with my Redmii airdots, but with the balaklava and helmet it presses on my ears very badly...


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Donutz said:


> It might be where you keep your phone that's a factor. The battery life is affected by cold, so store the phone closer to your body. I have my iPhone in an inside pocket (and I run hot anyway), and it holds up to playing tunes and running the Slopes app for most of a day. Also I use wireless ODTs, so the phone is only pushing bluetooth, not driving speakers, which probably helps.


Agreed. I liked to keep my player in an outside pocket where I had easy access to it. Still my Galaxy phones never had a problem with cold and I would use wired speakers. Now I ride with my kids so my music player is no longer a concern.


----------



## Jobu (Feb 2, 2020)

Apple Watch.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Oneplus 7 pro


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

I’ve found the best MP3 player is the one left in the glovebox


----------

